# Fluctuating levels, very sick..help/ideas please!



## chip109 (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi there,
I have had Hashimoto's for 5.5 years. It started as post partum thyroiditis and I had hyperthyroidism. After the hyper period ended, I have been hypothyroid since and have had well managed symptoms and levels on a low dose of levothyroxine(.25-5mcg) for 5 years. 
In the past two months I have been extremely sick.(Nausea, weakness, feeling faint, headaches, head pressure, fatigue, muscle aches, neck pain, abdominal pain/cramping) I have had my thyroid labs run twice and I am confused how to interpret them and figure out why I have been so sick/how to get better!

I would really appreciate any input on my results as my dr's don't seem to know how to help me now.
My thyroid meds did not change between these tests.

May 20: 
FT3- 3.5 (Range 2.8-5.3) 
FT4- 1.14 (Range .78-2.19) 
TSH- 5.68 (Range .46-4.68)

May 27: 
FT3- 2.9 (Range 2.8-5.3) 
FT4- 1.36 (Range .78-2.19) 
TSH- 3.8 (Range .46-4.68)

Cortisol: 19.4 (Range 4.5-22.7)

According to the levels range on my bloodwork, it looks like my FT3 is low, FT4 is mid range. I also have had consistently low potassium, slightly low magnesium, and borderline high cortisol.

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you edit your post to include the reference ranges?

Thanks!


----------



## chip109 (Jun 16, 2018)

Reference ranges added, thank you!


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like you need T3. Ask for Cytomel or ask to switch to Natural desiccated thyroid such as Armour.

Find another doctor if your current doctor won't treat you.

How are your B12, Vitamin D and iron levels?


----------



## chip109 (Jun 16, 2018)

Thank you! I will inquire about T3 with my dr and request those blood tests. I at least have a game plan now. Thanks again!


----------

